# Metha-drol extreme....?



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone ever done the 8 week mass stack, it would be my first go at anything, what u think? Would it be worth it for me?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

wrong section, ask a mod to move it to the anabolic zone and you'll get way more help there.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 10, 2012)

Fuck my bad thanks bro.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

what are your stats? age, weight, height, bf%, training experience, diet?

metha-drol is probably one of if not the strongest pro-hormone out. I personally dont like the idea of oral only cycles.

read the sticky first cycle and pct.

A simple but very effective first cycle would be:

test e or c @ 500mg per week for 10-12weeks.

you may add an oral kickstart like sdmz or dbol (I think methadrol might be too much for your first cycle).

On cycle ai either arimidex or aromasin.

pct two weeks after last test injection:

clomid 100/75/75/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Has anyone ever done the 8 week mass stack, it would be my first go at anything, what u think? Would it be worth it for me?



Agree with Vibrant. Never juiced but have read again and again that you should start mild rather than with someone as strong as Metha-Drol Extreme.

Have you looked at *Cyanostane Rx*?

My first _super supplement_ was IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx. Later on I tried Super-DMZ Rx. Loved that product.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Agree with Vibrant. Never juiced but have read again and again that you should start mild rather than with someone as strong as Metha-Drol Extreme.
> 
> Have you looked at *Cyanostane Rx*?
> 
> My first _super supplement_ was IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx. Later on I tried Super-DMZ Rx. Loved that product.



Curt brings up some good points. Halo extreme or cyanostane rx would be milder choices for your first cycle. I still think you should have a test base in your cycle and I think most of the people here would agree with that. 

Op, like I said before, please post stats that way we could better help you.




 curt, using sdmz means you've juiced before


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

lol ^^^^ Should have said I've never _pinned _before.



Although those allergy shots back in college definitely got my triceps _swole_.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Agree with Vibrant. Never juiced but have read again and again that you should start mild rather than with *someone *as strong as Metha-Drol Extreme.
> 
> Have you looked at *Cyanostane Rx*?
> 
> My first _super supplement_ was IronMagLabs 1-Andro Rx. Later on I tried Super-DMZ Rx. Loved that product.



D'OH!  That should have been some_thing_.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

The first product I ever tried was methadrol. I loved the shit out of it. I have a noobish review of it on the IML website.

I keep a bottle on the back burner.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 11, 2012)

im running methadrol right now. first time with anything have a journal in that section. so far very happy day 15 was up 13lbs all my lifts have increased. sure weight gain has a lot to do with increased food intake, but enjoying it.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what are your stats? age, weight, height, bf%, training experience, diet?
> 
> metha-drol is probably one of if not the strongest pro-hormone out. I personally dont like the idea of oral only cycles.
> 
> ...



26 On the 22nd , 183 lbs, about 8-9% BF, have been training for 8 yrs. Actually got a BS in kinesiology emphasis in strength & cond. so I like to think I know what I'm doin in the gym,  my diet is healthy pretty much all the time. And depending if I get on this stack I will adjust accordingly, have had a few bulks and cuts with just diet and have had some pretty good success so my nutrition won't be a problem. Just am really new to any kind of gear and feel that I would explode doing the right ones...let me know what ya think...thx


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> 26 On the 22nd , 183 lbs, about 8-9% BF, have been training for 8 yrs. Actually got a BS in kinesiology emphasis in strength & cond. so I like to think I know what I'm doin in the gym,  my diet is healthy pretty much all the time. And depending if I get on this stack I will adjust accordingly, have had a few bulks and cuts with just diet and have had some pretty good success so my nutrition won't be a problem. Just am really new to any kind of gear and feel that I would explode doing the right ones...let me know what ya think...thx



1-10 test e @ 500mg per week split into two injections
1-4 SDMZ @ 2 caps per day

on cycle ai start with aromasin 25mg eod, you may have to adjust dosage ( everybody reacts a little different)

pct two weeks after last inj:

clomid 100/75/75/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

Metha-Drol is no f'ing joke. Its the strongest steroid available at the moment. Absolute BULLDOZER in a bottle.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm talking about the iron mag labs stack...either the metha-drol xtreme stack, or the super dmz-rx stack...the orals I believe...I am also currently trying to have a little one with the wifey. I know that testosterone will help with sperm count but should I just wait to do the stack or go ahead with it? Don't want to fuck with lowering sperm count or making it harder to have a little one...probably a stupid question but you guys know your shit, figured I would ask..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I'm talking about the iron mag labs stack...either the metha-drol xtreme stack, or the super dmz-rx stack...the orals I believe...I am also currently trying to have a little one with the wifey. I know that testosterone will help with sperm count but should I just wait to do the stack or go ahead with it? Don't want to fuck with lowering sperm count or making it harder to have a little one...probably a stupid question but you guys know your shit, figured I would ask..



These steroids (including Test) will reduce your fertility.

I would not run MD or SDMZ without advanced cycle support. You will also need something for PCT.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> These steroids (including Test) will reduce your fertility.
> 
> I would not run MD or SDMZ without advanced cycle support. You will also need something for PCT.



These stacks include:  Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
                               Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
                               E-Control Rx - 1 bottle 

not considered a PCT? what would be a good PCT?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> These stacks include:  Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
> Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
> E-Control Rx - 1 bottle
> 
> not considered a PCT? what would be a good PCT?




You can use the Ultra Male for PCT. You could also use Clomid or Nolva for PCT.

*Post Cycle Therapy*

Since Super DMZ rx will cause  interruption of the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis, post cycle  therapy is strongly recommended. Bulbine natalensis or ProLensis??? is a  amazing over the counter testosterone recovery supplement. It stimulates  the production of GNRH and also increases cholesterol in the testes.  Prolensis causes production of LH, which in turn signals the testis to  produce testosterone. Evidence shows that ProLensis??? can stimulate LH  169% compared to study controls. Research further shows Testosterone is  boosted a whopping 347%! This natural compound is a main ingredient in IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx. *Ultra male Rx*  also has pro sexual effects as well as boosting Testosterone. Some  Testosterone boosting compounds may increase Estrogen but in rodent  studies it was confirmed the the main ingredient in *Ultra Male R*x actually decreases Estrogen by 35%. *Ultra Male Rx* is a legal way to significantly boost testosterone, control Estrogen and raise libido.

*Sample Cycle*

*Weeks 1-4* Super DMZ RX-2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support-2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-8* Ultra Male RX-1 capsule per day (post Cycle Therapy)


*Sample Cycle #2*

*Weeks 1-4* Metha-Drol Extreme-2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support-2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-8* Ultra Male RX-1 capsule per day (post Cycle Therapy)


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 11, 2012)

thx brotha really appreciate it....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

No problem brother, good luck!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

a SERM is a great idea for PCT, for obvious reasons we cannot sell one or talk about it directly on the IronMagLabs site, but of course we can here.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> a SERM is a great idea for PCT, for obvious reasons we cannot sell one or talk about it directly on the IronMagLabs site, but of course we can here.



but is it *necessary* for a cycle?

I just ordered the Metha-drol extreme stack and was planning on running ALL the cycle support in the complete stack including ultra-male. Is a SERM required?  All these reviews and opinions from other sites and forums are seriously confusing me.  I remember when I ran 1-Andro and read about people freaking out about needing a SERM...


----------



## lilSOLID (Mar 13, 2013)

Do research man... Its not really that hard to read on the internet.. If u want your cock and balls to not work for a long ass time then yea dont use a SERM as part of ur pct.. However if u want to keep your gains, get your cock n balls back to normal, and your natty test levels back to normal in a sort of quick time then youd want to use a SERM i.e. clomid or nolva then fucking use it..


----------



## curilanc (Mar 10, 2014)

I've only just started on Metha-drol Extreme, less than a week ago, (and judging from the date this was posted--a loooong time ago! you might probably have more stories to share me by now...and boy, people here don't post much, do they?).   I'm just here to share that I am experiencing freakish gains so far.  I've read in several threads that results can be seen around the 3rd week, but just recently I never even thought the gains I just made on day...6, were actually possible. I've been working out for a total of 8 months now, starting off at 75 kilos, a considerable amount of body fat (I don't know the exact percentage), then dropping to 70 - 72 kg, noticably getting leaner and muscular, then going up to 75, plateauing there for the past 3 months. Wednesday last week, I started on Metha-drol, worked out, rested thursday, worked out Friday and Saturday, weighed in at 76 kg, rested on Sunday, worked out today, Monday, weighed in at...and I had to take off my shoes just to make sure...f*ckin 80 kg!!!  WTF?????  I thought I had a hard time putting on my usual work out shirt because i was just stiff, but not expecting much or any gains at all this soon, I caught a glimpse of myself on the gym mirror and realized I was hulking out of my shirt. How the f is possible to jump from 75 to 80? If I should be expecting gains on the third week, I wonder what kind of a freak I'm gonna look like!

p.s. I'm posting a similar message in other threads since I don't know which ones are actually still active!


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 10, 2014)

That looks good right there, I haven't experiment with ph's yet.



heavyiron said:


> You can use the Ultra Male for PCT. You could also use Clomid or Nolva for PCT.
> 
> *Post Cycle Therapy*
> 
> ...


----------

